# Opinion on strut rub issue



## nottheweakwilled (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm looking at a few different GTOs this weekend. If I find the vehicle has the strut rub issue, should I avoid the purchase of that car? (replacement tires aside)

Opinions on this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

Id run from it unless you wanted to pay out your pocket to get it fixed


----------



## Verdoro 68 (Dec 27, 2005)

IMO you are going to have to deal with it sooner or later. You can buy a car that doesn't have any signs of strut rub and put off the repair for a little while or you can find one that has it (won't be hard) and use it as a bargaining chip. Use the money you save on the car to Pedderise the front end and be done with it once and for all.


----------



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

Verdoro 68 said:


> IMO you are going to have to deal with it sooner or later. You can buy a car that doesn't have any signs of strut rub and put off the repair for a little while or you can find one that has it (won't be hard) and use it as a bargaining chip. Use the money you save on the car to Pedderise the front end and be done with it once and for all.



:agree Or just put on some different wheels.


----------



## nottheweakwilled (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys. Whatever I buy will most likely end up with an upgraded suspension anyway. I just wanted to know if it was going to be a forever FUBAR'd kind of issue.


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

There is a TSB for the dealers to fix this on any left-over '06 models. Mine was fixed by the dealer before delivery back in December.


----------



## nottheweakwilled (Apr 22, 2007)

Monroe struts are garbage regardless. I've had nothing but mediocre performance and short life from Monroe suspension products. If and when I buy a GTO, I'll be upgrading. I just looked into the Pedder's products.

Anyone know if a Pontiac dealer is willing to partially pay for aftermarket parts to repair the issue? :grin:


----------



## Verdoro 68 (Dec 27, 2005)

nottheweakwilled said:


> Anyone know if a Pontiac dealer is willing to partially pay for aftermarket parts to repair the issue? :grin:


Well, I think in the past if you found a good dealer that also sold Pedders they would fudge a little and cover some of the Pedders. Especially when the '06 leaking struts fiasco was happening and replacement factory struts were hard to come by. I don't think you'll find a dealer that would do that anymore because the dealer I'm thinking of got in big trouble with GM.

At least he didn't offer it in my case and all my factory stuff was trashed and could have been replaced under warranty. Believe me, I hinted at it too  He did, however, get the labor to install my stuff covered under warranty which saved me a lot of money.



coolhandgoat said:


> :agree Or just put on some different wheels.


You could go with wheels that have a different offset or skinnier tires, but that's not really solving the issue. More than likely you'll still have tire wear problems because the radius rod bushings and strut mounts are junk and you won't be able to get the alignment 100% on the mark.


----------



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

Verdoro 68 said:


> You could go with wheels that have a different offset or skinnier tires, but that's not really solving the issue. More than likely you'll still have tire wear problems because the radius rod bushings and strut mounts are junk and you won't be able to get the alignment 100% on the mark.


I was thinking more like 18s vs 17s... though there have been people that seem to have had the strut rub with 18s, most of what I have heard says 18s aren't affected. My strut rub disappeared as soon as I put on some after market 18x8.5s. Of course, it REALLY went away as soon as I put on the Pedders Street II :cool


----------



## Verdoro 68 (Dec 27, 2005)

Good point. Supposedly the stock 18" wheels aren't affected by the strut rub issue. I haven't seen any or heard of any factory 18's with tire wear issues...yet


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

nottheweakwilled said:


> I'm looking at a few different GTOs this weekend. If I find the vehicle has the strut rub issue, should I avoid the purchase of that car? (replacement tires aside)
> 
> Opinions on this?
> 
> Thanks in advance.




Well... like the other guys said, you can run from the problem or deal with it... I'm dealing with mine. The dealership that has been working on my car (two weeks now) tells me that not only are my struts rubbing... they're leaking AND the springs were packed upside down at the factory! I have an '06, and I was told by the dealership that sold me the car (diff. dealership) that ALL issues had been resolved...yeah... So, to answer your question... just get one. You'll be looking for a long, long time to find one without a problem... unless it's used and has had the pedders already installed... JMO...:cheers

...don't think for a minute that I don't LOVE this car, I absolutely do... I'm just a crabby individual...


----------



## nottheweakwilled (Apr 22, 2007)

Good deal. Thanks guys.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

nottheweakwilled said:


> Anyone know if a Pontiac dealer is willing to partially pay for aftermarket parts to repair the issue? :grin:


:lol: 


Id be happy to find a dealer who will look at the car at all.


----------



## madkat (Jul 20, 2006)

Verdoro 68 said:


> Good point. Supposedly the stock 18" wheels aren't affected by the strut rub issue. I haven't seen any or heard of any factory 18's with tire wear issues...yet


I just replaced 2 tires today due to front strut issue... I run the factory 18/235/40

all tires will need to be replaced, heading to the dealership in the morning to fight with them... only 13000 miles on mine.

top bushings failing causing negative camber.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

abright52 said:


> There is a TSB for the dealers to fix this on any left-over '06 models. Mine was fixed by the dealer before delivery back in December.


If your also a member of the ls1gto forum they have a thread over there that will provide you with a GMVIS report based on your vin# to confirm what has been done under warranty. 

www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=152902

Mine is below and this is what it tells me;
Build date 5/10/2006. It was built with leaking struts and they were replaced on 12/21/06. The battery was also replaced on 12/07/06. And,,,, they goofed on the mileage of my paper work with respect to the warranty starting mileage. There wasn't 123 miles on the clock when I purchased it on 3/15/07 it was more like 289. This could be fun to see what I can get out of them because their own documentation shows they replaced the struts on 12/21/06 with 210 miles on the car after replacing the battery 2 weeks earlier with 202 on the clock. I knew I wasn't buying a virgin but I love the fact their own documentation now provides me with ammunition to do battle if I need to in the future.

Happy hunting,
Red Beard

VIN : 6G2VX12U56L(removed)

VEHICLE INFORMATION 
Merchandising Model : 2VX37 -2006 GTO COUPE 
GM Warranty Start Date : 03/15/2007 
BARS Order Type : 70 - RETAIL - STOCK 
Delivering Dealer : BOHN PONTIAC, INC. 
1071 BALTIMORE BLVD 
WESTMINSTER , MD 21157-7023 
(410) 848-7720 
Selling Source : 16 - PONTIAC 


Service Contract : No 
Branded Title : No 
Warranty Block : No 
PDI Status : Paid 


REQUIRED FIELD ACTIONS 
Type Number Description Posted Date Status 
YT 06099 FRONT SUSPENSION STRUT LEAK- PEB (INVENTORY ONLY) - EXPIRES FEBRUARY 28,2007 N/A Closed 

SERVICE INFORMATIONAL ITEMS 
Vehicle Has No Current Record Of Outstanding Service Information 

ON STAR AND XM SATELLITE RADIO INFORMATION 
Vehicle Has No Associated On Star or XM Radio Information. 

APPLICABLE WARRANTIES 
Description Effective Date Effective Odometer End Date End Odometer 
36/36000 BUMPER TO BUMPER 03/15/2007 123 miles 03/15/2010 36123 miles 
72/100000 SHEET METAL COVERAGE RUST THROUGH 03/15/2007 123 miles 03/15/2013 100123 miles 
96/80000 FEDERAL EMISSION CATALYTIC CONV. AND PCM 03/15/2007 123 miles 03/15/2015 80123 miles 
36/36000 FEDERAL EMISSION 03/15/2007 123 miles 03/15/2010 36123 miles 

CLAIM HISTORY 
R.O Date R.O Number Type Labor Operation Odometer Reading 
12/21/2006 044332 # Y0131 - 06099 - REPLACE FRONT SUSPENSION STRUTS 210 miles 
12/21/2006 044332 D Y0131 - 06099 - REPLACE FRONT SUSPENSION STRUTS 210 miles 
12/07/2006 044196 # N0110 - BATTERY - ONE - REPLACE 202 miles 
05/10/2006 A53894 I Z7000 - PRE-DELIVERY INSPECTION - BASE TIME 0


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

Stamps and magazines have issues, struts have problems.


----------

